
The Subtle Art of the Mathematical Conjecture - headalgorithm
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-subtle-art-of-the-mathematical-conjecture-20190507/
======
osullivj
"a mathematician often finds herself engaged in an individual battle of the
human mind against rigid logic"

The platonist view is assumed all the way through the article. Why assume that
maths and logic exist independently of the human mind rather than being just
another product of our thought?

~~~
madez
If two individuals who had no contact whatsoever reliably came up with the
exact same ideas and structures, it is reasonable to view it as something
objectively existing.

On the other hand, is this philosophical debate of any relevance?

------
mhb
Popular. Posted five times in the past week:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Subtle%20Art%20of%20the%...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=The%20Subtle%20Art%20of%20the%20Mathematical%20Conjecture&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

